# muskrat bait



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

will fish oil or sardines bring in muskrat.What else works.
:sniper:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

muskrat are primarily herbavores. alot of guys use baby carrots or slices of apple on coni triggers. i like to set traps in trails, at hut entrances, and the bottom of slides. i really don't use bait and i have pretty good success.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Apple slices carrots or ears of corn anise oil great scent attractor,


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have used apples and they work pretty good. I have also made a hole in the bank and squirted fish oil on it and it worked pretty good


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with Money shot 27 apples and carrots work best just set a 110 in front of a muscrat jut and you will have him in no time.


----------

